# Roland GX-24 Camm-1 Cutting issues



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

I am having troubles with my Roland GX-24. I have replaced the blade and cutting strip and it still is cuting in certain places with a dash cutting line. I am able to weed the vinyl but I can feel it when I am weeding heat transfer material the skipping edges. It does it in various places. SOmetimes on curves and also straight lines. I have oiled the blade holder and replaced it as well. I have talked with ROlands tech support but no luck and was told I would have to send it in to have it looked at. I use my cutter on a daily basis and can not afford the down time to ship it to Roland but If I must I must. Hear is a picture for you folks to look at and see if anyone knows a fix..maybe settings????

Please help any info...thanks!!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

It looks like for some reason it is not recognizing the solid lines as solid. When you look at the graphic in wire frame do all the lines look solid? It sure looks like it cutting dashed lines that are all equally spaced, which tells me its a graphics problem, not a cutter problem. Do all graphics come out this way?


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes all graphics including the test (cut circle square)


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I wonder if there is some kind of error in your cutting software. Have you tried removing everything and trying to do a clean install? Sometimes softwares can get an error and it takes doing a clean install to fix it. I would try totally deleting it from your system and reinstalling it and see if that helps.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok I will try that. I have many files that I will have to save then I will try to uninstall and reinstall. Cross my fingers...

Thanks!!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

You need a new blade holder. I just had this issue in our demo room - replaced the blade holder and all is well. You can try cleaning your blade holder to make sure the blade is turning as it should. Scrap vinyl, adhesive etc. can effect the way the blade turns if its inside the holder.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Folks...I uninstalled the driver and software and reinstalled. Looks a little better. However I am still noticing in some areas it still is having that skip issue. I bought a new blade holder not to long ago along with cutting strip and blade but at different times. Not sure if installing them at different times one had to do with the other. I am awaiting a new cutting strip and just purchased a new blade. I will install these at the same time and hopefully that works. if not I will purchase another blade holder and see if replacing all three at the same time works out..

Josh how often do you replace your blade holder?

 I have had my cutter for a year and I am on my second blade holder as Roland suggested I buy a new one but when I did I still had the 
skipping problem. (STUMPED)

I use my cutter amazingly just about every day for a job...I still get by but I would like to get everything situated. someone at one point said that maybe the machine was set to pen?? How would I know and correct it if so??

Once again thanks!!!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I really think its a blade holder issue. If you bought it from us, we'll send you a blade holder to try to see if it works. 3rd time may be the charm 

Do you have the little metal pin in the holder? The pen force just needs to be at "0", never adjust that. I've had the same cutter in the demo room for about a year and just had to replace the blade holder. We do a lot of sample cutting on it. You shouldn;t really have to replace it that often, but I've been running into this issue lately and its been the fix.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes I bought the blade holder from imprintables wherehouse. How would I go about getting the new blade holder??? I do have the metal pin in the holder and pen force set to 0

Thanks


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

vipgraphx said:


> Yes I bought the blade holder from imprintables wherehouse. How would I go about getting the new blade holder??? I do have the metal pin in the holder and pen force set to 0
> 
> Thanks


Just call us on Monday - we are closed tomorrow. Press 0 and ask for me or Emily and we'll get you squared away.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks so much!!!

Hope it works *)

Rich


----------



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

Where is the best place to get the replacement strip and how often do you need to replace it?


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

I get my stuff from imprintables wherehouse and sometimes coastal business supplies..Both have had great customer service..I have replaced mine twice going on the third one in a year. When you start to see grooves in your strip its good indication that its time.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Rich does it happen on all vinyl or just certain ones. I was using foil the other day and got the exact thing you have, it turned out I was not using enough force and I set it too fast so the blade was 'bouncing' along on longer lines. I increased the force and slowed it right down, perfect cut!


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

My speed is set at 20, and I mostly cut Eco film

is that the correct speed? How do you adjust speed?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

what force have you set it on?


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

I have tried anyware from 80-140. If applied to much force it
makes cutting in tighter areas messed up and when cutting sticker vinyl 
it cuts through the backing.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm not sure what it is then, it looks identical to the problem I had but I was cutting foil. If it happens on all your vinyls then I don't know! Sorry.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Josh- I just recieved my new cutting strip. I installed the new cutting strip the blade holder and the blade. I did a the defualt test cut ( circle square) and did not notice any _ _ _ _ _ _ _ lines. I did a few another cut with a design and noticed in one are it had the _ _ _ _ _ _ but I am not sure if that was the graphic. Every where else in that design cut very smooth. Boy I needed a new blade bad...forget how much easier it is to weed detail with a new blade...But fromt he past cutting of this particular graphic the places where it showed a lot of ___ _ _ _ _ _____ they were not there.

I made a 12"L recantangle and it had some ____ _ _ ___________ _ ___ __ _ __ ________ in some places but not as pronounced as before.

Weeding is no problem at this point but warranty will be up this year and should there be something else wrong I would like to send it back and have it fixed. 

here are some images for you to view


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Update on cutting issues. I am still seeing this line on the backing of the eco films. I do not understand what it could be. 

I have tried just using a straight line and also squares used right out of the program to see it perhaps my graphics had error but I got the same result.

The weird thing is that it does it in different places not always the same spots on...

Example:
I created 3 horizontal parallel lines and also 3 rectangles. Each line had the 
_____ _ _ __ ____ Pattern in different areas.. the same goes for the rectangles...

I think I am going to have to send this machine in. Pretty bummed because I use it a lot and it is going to cost me $$ on jobs not having it.

Also I have had this problem for 6 months now and have had it a little over a year.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

sorry to hear that rich. i've had my gx-24 coming up on a year and have had no problems. i know saying that doesn't help your problem.......... just trying to think of what you could do.

maybe you could give it one last ditch troubleshooting effort. do you use a stand-alone sign/cutting software or is it through illustrator? i would unistall and reinstall everything that you use the cutter with. is it the right 45 degree blade and not the 60? (for eco film). i use 120 downforce when cutting eco with no problems. what about the pinch rollers? check out closely how the vinyl is fed thru your machine. have you moved the machine to a new spot?

i know alot of these ?'s you've probably already answered, but alot of times starting from scratch and setting up again can lead to an answer (like having to send your machine in). -good luck.


----------



## webmusher (Jul 20, 2009)

you can adjust the speed and force on the Roland control panel, I can also control the speed in my cutting software. Set the speed to minimum and gradually increase the force to see if it is a "skipping" issue.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

webmusher said:


> you can adjust the speed and force on the Roland control panel, I can also control the speed in my cutting software. Set the speed to minimum and gradually increase the force to see if it is a "skipping" issue.


how do you change the speed in the roland control panel???

Thanks


----------



## webmusher (Jul 20, 2009)

Check the user manual it has all the instructions, if you don't have one you can download the PDF here

http://support.rolanddga.com/Docs/Documents/Departments/Product%20Management/Manuals%20and%20Guides/Specialty%20Products/UMCX12_24.pdf

[media]http://ddf.mit.edu/devices/cm24user.pdf[/media]


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

he's got the gx-24 not the cm-24.

after material is loaded and roll or piece is selected hit menu it it should say unsetup, scroll down to condition, scroll right till you see force, scroll down till you see speed. then scroll right to change. yea it's a pain and they don't mention half of the settings or their function in the manual. this is the only area that roland dropped the ball. bad documentation.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Jus wanna say thanks 2 everyone. I did everything possible. New strip, new blade, new blade holder, reinstald driver and software, reset cutter, cleaned and dusted every where but, I still am getting the same issue as before.

I do not understand the weeding seems fine and how in the world can it weed smooth and have skipping lines in various places on the backing of the eco film??? 

I guess I will have to just send it in to ROLAND and hope that they will be able to better trouble shoot and fix what ever is going on with it. I am a little upset as they do not offer any type of loaner program to keep production going and from what I hear and read these issues have allways been corrected with a new blade holder....

Like I said thanks again for all your help!!!!

Rich

P.S. if anyone has any other ideas post it..I have a 4 jobs this week and then I will send it in.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

where did you buy yours at? i bought mine at imprintables and they offer loaner machines when trouble occurs. check with your dealer. -good luck.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

*UPDATE-*

After buying a new cutting strip, blade holder and standard blade I was still seeing this problem. I was about to send it to Roland after this job I have..*BUT* I thought I would try the carbide blade (known as smooth cutting blades) and a new strip as after inspecting it I felt bumps on it maybe I did not clean good enough or when I placed it down I kept having to lift it and reposition it and I think it created the glue to lift and shift....

I got the new Carbide blade and cutting strip today...Cleaned very good with 3m adhesive remover. I took my time in installing the new strip and then the blade.

I did a test cut and NO ____ __ _ ____ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _________ lines anymore...YES finally...but now I noticed I slightly cut through the eco film...So I brought down the force 10g at a time until I finally got the correct force needed to cut with out going through the backing. I thought ok lets see if I still get a smooth line. WALA I DID......YES!!!!!!

Long story short I finaly got the problem resolved after two blade holders, three blades and 3 strips.

THis new carbide blade was worth the extra money!! I went from a down force of 100 to 60 on eco film and it gets really nice smooth cuts.

I highly reccomend this blade...either it was the blade that made a difference or my ROLAND Plotter is a SNOB..hahahahahahaah

Hope if anyone else has this problem this thread will help..I know it was cheaper to trouble shoot than to spend money in shipping to ROLAND...big box big machine = $$$$$ on shipping...at least it is still under warranty..

PEACE!!!


----------



## slawbones (Feb 18, 2015)

I know this is so Old but the clear answer is the Cutting strip. Even though you are not cutting through the vinyl. The strip has to be there AND in good shape for it is the backing for the blade against the material and causes the blade to skip in areas where the strip is not so good or missing.

I had the same problem and actually went through the process of selling my first one and getting a second one before having the same issue again. A good friend of mine showed me the problem and I almost died from embarrassment.


----------



## neily (Jan 21, 2008)

I have an old GX-24 which has been sitting unused for the last 4 years with the exact same problem, time to dust it off and replace some parts I think....Thanks guys!


----------



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

I have replaced the cutting strip, blade holder, and blade on mine and still see this same issue. So it isn't really any of those unless I just have a crap blade in it... maybe thats it. These are the green star ones I think I got it from US cutter or Imprintables. The are supposedly carbide. I am getting the skip lines on thicker material and on thinner eco-film type material I am getting just unfinished cuts... like a small connected point at the end of a circle that pops off when I weed it. From what others said that problem should have been my blade holder, but I replaced that.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Heres a stretch hows the pressure on the pinch rollers


----------



## jmcgurren (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not sure there is enough if that's what u mean... Unless you are asking if there is too much pressure then I am not sure. Keep in mind this is every happening when I am cutting at 1cm per second which is super slow.


----------

